# FLAKES : Telemark Film Premiere : Denver November 6



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

The NDS will be there..... Here is a teaser...

indexFlakes

Or 

YouTube - Flakes - Powderwhore's HD 2009-2010 Ski Teaser


----------



## Pinner (Jan 29, 2004)

Sweet!

I can say without question that this is the largest Powderwhore event in Colorado, and easily rivals the turnout in their hometown of SLC. We usually raffle off several thousand dollars worth of stuff, including skis, boots, bindings, packs, beacons, probes, jackets, lift tickets (can you say "Silverton?") helmets, hats, goggles, gloves, ski tunes, and more. Last year someone took home a pack, probe, shovel and beacon package in the auction for $225-- talk about stealing.


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

Sweet.. Winning some black diamond justice skis would be very nice... the Avy package would good to..


----------



## SBlue (Jun 5, 2007)

Ummm......help me out. What was the date?


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

*Date:

*From November 06, 2009 8:00 PM
Until November 06, 2009 11:00 PM


----------



## SBlue (Jun 5, 2007)

kayakfreakus said:


> *Date:
> 
> *From November 06, 2009 8:00 PM
> Until November 06, 2009 11:00 PM


Got it. Thanks.


----------



## Pinner (Jan 29, 2004)

This Friday!


----------



## Pinner (Jan 29, 2004)

Tonight.


----------

